# clothespins



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Over the past few years I have found it very hard to buy wooden clothes pins that don't break on the first use. Now..I have tried the cheap ones from the dollar stores and within 3 mintues 3 broke in my hand..but for a buck..I guess you get what you pay for. I still use a few of my granny's pins and she's been gone now for almost 50 years !!Looked on line and prices are OK...but the shipping is more than the cost of the pins. Don't like the plastic clip on kinds just the regular wooden pins. Anyone ??


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

OK, so you don't like the plastic ones. Have you tried the plastic coated wire clips? http://containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=77008&PRODID=10018280 They don't look like classic wooden clothes pins, but they sure do the job!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I bought clothes pins at my local feed store, I think they were around $6. I remember thinking they were expensive compared to the Dollar Store, but I hoped they would be a better quality. They are GREAT, so much bigger and studier.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

We had the same problem for YEARS at our house. Had some hand me down pins that last forever and just love them but could not find some to replace them worth a hoot. But last summer I came across them at Lowes stuck on an end cap and clearenced out. Got 2 bags and thought what the heck. They are great. I think of the 200 I added I have only broken maybe 3 or 4 which is awesome since I hang laundry out every day - inside even on rain days. Now I do take my pins in every night which I think might help. I can not remember the name brand but will look tonight. I think it was Diamond brand.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I got really lucky at not one but two yard sales last year and got some.

My problem is forgetting them out in the rain and them turning a little grey, I can't use them on whites now, Any suggestions.

Thanks
Alison


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

You might try sanding a few of the grey ones a little, just enough to get to the clean surface. If it works, then you can sand all of them.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Lynn,

Thanks! I will give that a whirl! I will let you know how it works.

Alison


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You might be able to give them a soak in some bleach water, too.

I find the GOOD wooden clothespins, and those fantastic heavy plastic ones, at estate sales. You can get a LOT, and cheaply, too. I also pick up any clothespin bags too. I think some farm auctions might also be a good place to find good pins, and bags.

Mon


----------



## mjw15618 (Jan 17, 2007)

I had the same problem with mildewed pins...leaving them out in the rain is not good! I soaked them in a tub of bleach water for a few hours them washed them well in some soapy water. They came out looking like new. I bought mine through Lehmans many moons ago...expensive but not one has broken in all these years and thousands of loads of laundry. I lost two thanks to my husky's taste for wooden objects, though!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tip about lehmans closepins. I'm going to try them.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I talked with Lehamns too and they said that their's were made in China so I didn't order any from them. I'll look around for the garage sales again and try some of the more "expensive" plastic ones. I hang laundry out all year round also or in the house near the wood stoves during the winter months using my giant clothes rack bought at an Amish fellows store over 20 years ago. Can't find another like it now a days. Thanks for the adivice !!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

china? mabey ill try garage sales too. thanks for the warning.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

When we bought this house 15 years ago, there were about a dozen wooden clothespins on the line already. I'm still using those and they stay outside year round. I've purchased cheapo ones at the dollar store and wind up throwing them in the kindling bucket. 

I also have Gramma Sarah's clothespins, the wooden frame that the line wraps around and the basket that she kept them all in. They're on a shelf for all to see, I don't think I can bring myself to use them.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i just bought some wooden ones today at my local 5 and 10. of course the are made in china but they were only 2.50.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

i think i will get some of those old fashioned pins with no spring, that are commonly used for crafts now. i spend between 6 and 9 dollars a year on clothespins. The old fashioned non spring type last forever, I still have a few from my great Aunt, age unknown, that I have used for at least 20 years...Ill never know how old they were when I got them


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi MJW 
Thanks for the tip about the bleach water, that sounds much easier.
Alison


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

Thought I might add, I picked up some nice ones at WalMart. I have noticed through the years look for the ones that are chuncky and long and they will be very strong and and last for some time.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Lynn Bodoni said:


> OK, so you don't like the plastic ones. Have you tried the plastic coated wire clips? http://containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=77008&PRODID=10018280 They don't look like classic wooden clothes pins, but they sure do the job!


Lynn, I checked out the link for the plastic coated pins. Do they get tangled together in the bag? I couldn't tell from the pictures if the ends were open or closed. I'm bad about bringing the pins inside so these plastic ones would work great for me if they don't tangle in the bag. What about rust?



HilltopDaisy said:


> so much bigger and studier.


Daisy-I like mine bigger and _studier_ too, LOL


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have some little plastic clothes pins that my great grandmother had to give as gifts when she sold lingerie. So, I suppose that is what they are - lingerie pins. I have never used them for anything and won't. I hung clothes up for years but don't now. I hated to solid pins that you push on because they left spots on clothing. But, we never took the pins inside. There simply wasn't room.

On vacation I noticed that I put clothespins back together everyday but assumed it was because the kids were yanking stuff off the line (at the beach). I have no real advice for you except I think clothespins are one of those things that bigger is better - to a certain point.

Good luck


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

My favourite clothespins are over 20 years old (I try to never leave them outside). I bought them at a small factory in either Vermont or New Hampshire. (We were on vacation. I guess I buy weird souvenirs.) These days I can't find any that aren't made in China. I did buy some bamboo ones and they seem to be holding up well.

(How laundry obsessed do you have to be to type "My favourite clothespins"?)


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> Lynn, I checked out the link for the plastic coated pins. Do they get tangled together in the bag? I couldn't tell from the pictures if the ends were open or closed. I'm bad about bringing the pins inside so these plastic ones would work great for me if they don't tangle in the bag. What about rust?


 Mine don't have plastic over the ends, they have bare metal. Mine haven't rusted, but I use them inside, so I wouldn't guarantee that they won't rust outside. They do tangle a bit in the bag.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Was at a flea market the other day and happened to notice a small bucket full of wooden clothes pins..hardly could contain myself !!:hobbyhors Grabbed them up..got 96 pins and mostly are the older ones that have a wire around the top of them..these are the push on kinds..not the spring ones. So for a $1...I'm in clothes pin heaven. When my Dad left his house and my sister was able to get into it before we came down to help with the selling she got a huge dumpster and just threw things away including clothes pins..wooden ironing boards, clothes line poles..cast iron pancake grill etc...But what can I do about it now..grrrr. so...I just keep checking and asking at flea markets and house sales about granny's clothes pin bags !!! Doesn't take much to make me happy !!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Oh...the dollar stores sell the cheapie China ones for a buck..


----------



## Bee_Rain (Jun 15, 2004)

Have you tried ebay? Lehman's can be really expensive although I love their products.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Helena said:


> Was at a flea market the other day and happened to notice a small bucket full of wooden clothes pins..hardly could contain myself !!:hobbyhors Grabbed them up..got 96 pins and mostly are the older ones that have a wire around the top of them..these are the push on kinds..not the spring ones. So for a $1...I'm in clothes pin heaven. When my Dad left his house and my sister was able to get into it before we came down to help with the selling she got a huge dumpster and just threw things away including clothes pins..wooden ironing boards, clothes line poles..cast iron pancake grill etc...But what can I do about it now..grrrr. so...I just keep checking and asking at flea markets and house sales about granny's clothes pin bags !!! Doesn't take much to make me happy !!


 I guess this would be something to look for at garage sales, if you go to them. Or something to ask for on Freecycle.


----------

